# After 5 Month's Waiting - Brisco is Here!



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It took a 5 month wait and two 7 hour drive's to get him home, but the little beastie is here! It was suppose to be 5 hours but traffic near Washington is absurd, even on a weekend! He came home with a whole suitcase of stuff from the breeder. A looseleaf notebook portfolio of papers and pictures, a cuddle bed, a box of Mercola treats, a bag a Stella and Chewy treats, probiotic, puppy litter, squeaky toy, shampoo, conditioner, chew toy, bottle of water for the trip, and a copy of Dog Natural magazine, all in a big bag with her kennel name hand decorated on it. He was an angel for the whole 7 hours, mostly slept except for a few rest stops. 

He is not scared of anything, explores everywhere but has enough caution to have sense, and LOVES everyone. He is so full of kisses. I've never had a dog that loves everyone like this. And he BOUNCES and prances everywhere like he has springs on his legs. He really is like a little wind up toy. Shade can't believe how fast he is. (all 3 pounds of him). He chases the red dot laser light like a cat and levitates off the ground. 

Rocky and Shade think we need to return him. 

*Bad to the Bone Harness*






*Stacking?*



*Chasing Shade*



*Help Mom!!!*



*Terrorized by a 3 Pound Puppy
*


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

How could they not love him!? Hahaha

Mikey gave me the cold shoulder when I brought bouncing baby Sprocket home. He wouldn't even stay in the same room! Now they are best friends. I am sure your boys will adjust soon!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Congratz!! hes a cutie!!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

OMG! The cuteness! Congrats.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

His personality really comes through in the photos--- what a cute little guy!

Congratulations; he is one lucky puppy...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

GAWD....he just gets more and more cute every picture I see!!

I LOVE that shot of the big boys on the couch and he, HAPPILY, on the big bed!LOL :rofl:

I can NOT wait to meet him.....you better get here while he is still tiny!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

He is lovely and sounds so well adjusted. I am glad you got such a lovely pup and have such a good breeder to work with you. He is just a doll.  I am happy for you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

now, THIS. THIS is a dog.....brings the giants to their knees.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

He is such an adorable scruffers! I love the coloring on him! congrats! Now, the work begins. LOL/ 


Sounds like a very caring breeder you got him from.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol in that last picture he looks like a stuffed toy dog! So cute... Congrats on the new addition!!!!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a cutie! He is adorable.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

any more pictures?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What a little sweetie..............but I can see the disapproval of the young pup in the older dogs' faces ha ha!

Be careful you don't accidentally tread on him, but I expect he will be nimble and scoot out of the way quickly.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!
He looks so adorable!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

*When Puppies Attack!*

I'm going to try and post a video. We'll see if it works. Brisco has decided that anything that makes noise must be killed.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I love how Rocky (?) is like "What are you freaking out about? Crazy pup..." :tongue:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

he is sooo cute! and has such better eye cordination then Chimera does! how old is he?i would be tormenting him day and night with that thing HAHA too funny!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so freaking cute


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

awww so cute!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i love how the older dogs are so dismissive.....'newbie'...what do YOU know LOL


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

How cute I love how he barks at Rocky. It looks like they are at least curious about him. I'll bet they will like him in no time. Jees I want one!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's a DOLL!!!! What a cutie pie  

LOTSA pictures ya hear??!?!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> He's a DOLL!!!! What a cutie pie
> 
> LOTSA pictures ya hear??!?!


It's funny how different his personality is then I was expecting based on what the breeder was describing. She told me how assertive he was and that he was the alpha so he had to go to an experienced dog owner because he was so much more of a handful then normal Silk dogs. I watched him with the rest of his litter and he definitely bossed them around and growled at them and they instantly dropped and rolled over for him. But compared to Chow puppies, this guy is a breeze!! He lays on his back in my arms and completely relaxes while I rub his tummy, when he plays tug and growls and gets too crazy, he stops the instant I tell him too, and he pretty much does everything I ask of him the minute I ask it. Comes when called, follows me everywhere, stops biting when I tell him to, calms down when he gets too crazy, kisses everyone like mad, just nothing at all like a true stubborn Chow or Lhasa puppy. I was expecting a 'difficult' puppy. I'm used to dogs that look at you, think about it awhile, maybe do what you ask or maybe just give you the finger and walk away! 

The only thing is that he totally ignores that litter pan that she said she was having them use. In fact, he actively avoids it. So, we'll just go straight to outside housebreaking like normal puppies.


----------

